# Fish tank 36x18x12 for sale



## Poolio88 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hiya i am looking to sell my 3ft fish tank with wooden lid in very good condition. (It is 36"x12"x18") has got under gravel filtration trays. No electrical equipment as it is being used on my new set up. 





























Can delivery within reason to cost of buyer otherwise collection from cardiff or caerphilly.

Looking for £75

Jason


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you'll want to put it in the classifieds section for a better response.


----------



## Poolio88 (Feb 10, 2011)

Meko said:


> you'll want to put it in the classifieds section for a better response.


Cheers mate just put it there aswel 

Jason


----------

